# I need some 1/24 peeps.



## anmracing

Hello all,

I have done a search on this with no luck. This is my first time. Virgin??? Anyway, I need to know who would make or where I can get people that are 1/24 scale. I don't want military or fantasy style. I need contemporary people; it is for a diorama of a car show at a 1960’s style drive in. 

Any help would be appreciated

Andrew


----------



## Quintillus

Do search for Chimneyville hobbies. They produce lots of fun figures, but there are few photo references to them online.


----------



## NUM11BLADE

http://www.discounttrainsonline.com/--Chimmneyville/MO_---_CHM_4.html

The Chimmneyville figures for $2.88 are cheap enough to try and convert to figures you need.
I think Tamiya had some 1/24 figures too.


----------



## anmracing

Thank for the info. I'll look into these and hopefully I can find what I'm looking for.

Do any of you know if HO trains are close to 1/24???

Andrew


----------



## beeblebrox

HO is 1/87 scale.


----------



## John P

Fujimi makes a set of 1/24 figures to go with their 1/24 car kits. Casual male drivers, female driver, people in street clothes doing mecahnic things... I got it From squadron.com about a month ago, but they seem to be out of stock now. Squadron's stock # was FU11040.

I checked HLJ too, and its not there. The damn kit's been around for 30 years, and now I can't find it? Hmph!


----------



## anmracing

Thanks beeblebrox.

I did a search on the squadron.com and couldn't find it either. I have found a few at some other websites but this sounds the best if they have people driving. That would take a lot of grief out of reshaping the ones that are overpriced.

Thank again,
Andrew


----------



## Alien

Tamiya makes a set of 1/24 people called "Campus Friends" Guys and girls including one girl on a moped.

Fujimi do a a couple of figure sets including a set of skiers.

Prieser, who make mainly model railway figures, do a 1/24 scale range. Surf up www.walthers.com for pictures and prices. (They are a bit pricey)

Scale Equipment, www.seltd.net , do a range of resin figures that are quite nice. Many '60's type figures..

And Jimmy Flintstone make another range of resin figures: http://www.jimmyflintstonestudios.com/ but the web site is under construction and is not working too well.. Try http://www.hobby-online.com/fltstone.htm as it has lots of pictures of the figures but a google search will find lots more..


Trains in 1/24 scale.... Your best bet is 'G' scale. This is 1/22.5 but close enough.. This scale is often used for garden railways.
www.walthers.com stock G scale as does www.lgb.com but surf around the internet as there are lots out there. Just depends what you want..

Hope that this all helps
Alien


----------



## anmracing

Alien, 

This is certainly good info. 
Thanks to all who helped me on this. 

Andrew


----------



## tr7nut

*Peeps?*

In 1/24th scale they'd be tiny, besides what on earth are you going to do with those nasty little marshmellow chickens anyway?


----------



## anmracing

Man oh man its been awhile since I have been able to get back on the computer. I ordered from www.seltd.net and got it in record time. Thanks for all the help.

tr7nut, they are better for my diet.... :jest:


----------



## B.Wildered

When you say "peeps", do you mean the marshmallow-based confection?


----------



## Paraclete1

http://www.scalehobby.com/default.php?cPath=26_59_83

I've purchased several from Scale hobby.com. They may have what you're looking for.
Don


----------



## anmracing

Paraclete1 said:


> http://www.scalehobby.com/default.php?cPath=26_59_83
> 
> I've purchased several from Scale hobby.com. They may have what you're looking for.
> Don


Thanks Don. Ive seen a lot and got some good figures for drivers from www.seldt.com 
I had to cut down the car drivers because they are more of a 1/18 than 1/24. No big deal though. I like the mechanics on www.scalehobby.com
I think I'll order them next to see how well they will fit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plastic Head

Italeri has a kit with three male figures in their truck accessory set.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ita/ita0720.htm


----------

